# USA TRAINS NW-2 ENGINE WITH CALF



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p0wDH9Nqdw

I bought the pair around five years ago as they appeared to me somewhat novel at that time especially with two motors in each unit. 
I had Phoenix sound installed with a speaker fitted in both units and this combination makes a lot of noise as you can imagine. More recently I fitted a couple of replacement smoke units which were readily available through a number of US dealers. 
Looking in at the USA Trains web site it would appear that the Calfs are no longer available although I could stand corrected if anyone knows differently? 
Please check my youtube link above should you be interested in seeing them run.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking layout, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, nice layout. 

The Chessie Cow and Calf look mighty fine. 

I have the Cow and Calf in D&RG. 

They're great little runners


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat layout. Love the cow and calf. Have a pair of my own great running units.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall these were USA's first diesel. Mid 1990's. Retired mine when I converted to Airwire because I wasn't running it anynore. Been sitting outside without motors on the rip track for three years now.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks nice. USA Trains hasn't made the calf units in years, and now the cow units have been discontinued as well. I've definitely learned in this hobby that if you want something you need to buy it when it's available, or you can spend years watching eBay.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know for sure they have stopped producing the NW-2 line then?

Gar


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Gary, yes, according to Shawn at the USA Trains G Scale Registry (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/usatrainsgregistry) they were discontinuing the NW-2 as of the 2010 Fall ECLSTS. The S-4 is built on the same chassis and I think Charles Ro Jr sees it as a replacement for the NW-2.


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

What about the NW-2 locos in the downloadable USAT catalog? That R22046 BNSF switcher hasn't been on the market yet, Has it? I see it has also been added to the list on the NW-2 locomotive page along with calves for some of the other roads. Perhaps USA Trains had a change of heart about discontinuing the model. 

I'm hoping this is the case. I recently grabbed an NYC unit that wandered across my path and am now wishing I had picked up a UP switcher when they were available. 

Scott


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice layout. I have 4 NW-2 cows and two calf's 
I did a bunch of switching and spotting cars at Marty's 
There was two brothers at Marty's and I let them pick up and spot cars with my NW-2 

I have a saved search on E bay looking for two more calf's 
The NW-2 was the first engine I bought when I started in G scale


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks for posting the NW-2/Calf video... they do look very good in that Chessie scheme. 

Thanks Ben for the info on the NW-2's potential demise. I had heard about the calf units but thought the switchers were still being produced. I certainly hope it sticks around for awhile yet. It seems odd when they are still producing 'special' runs and the new BNSF in the NW-2. 
There seems to be a shortage of small switcher locos in G and the the NW-2 is a perfect choice for those with smaller radius curves and yard switching layouts. I like the S-4's and have some, but having more than one style to me actually provides more interest. 
I have emailed an enquiry to USA Trains asking them about it, so hopefully they will reply..... 

Regards 
Gary


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Could just be market positioning since Aristo is going to make a SW1. Might not be enough room in the market for three small switchers. The SW1 looks pretty similiar to the NW2. I think NW means non welded and SW means steel welded ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul, 
According to Wikipedia
The S stands for Six hundred horses 
The N stands for Nine hundred horses 
The W is for Welded for both models... 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew it was something like that.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 08 Oct 2011 01:51 PM 
Paul, 
According to Wikipedia
The S stands for Six hundred horses 
The N stands for Nine hundred horses 
The W is for Welded for both models... 

Happy Rails 
John 

I did not know any of this.









Now I know this









Thanks

JJ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that USA replaced the NW2's with the Alco S4's that's what I was told a great while ago either by Trainworld, or Charles Ro. I had sets of both cows and calfs in several road names but sold em all off. B.N. Green scheme never had a calf only a cow, as I had one, and tried to find the calf to the cow, but couldn't and was told the above. Regal 

Just as a side note charles ro has a D&RG and a NYCentral ones left in the Cow's.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rld hobbies/Robbie has the d&rg one, and a southern pacific according to his website, if your looking for any of the 3 yet. Regal


----------

